

Firefox, champion of the *open web (* may include DRM) - sutro
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/05/12/update-on-digital-rights-management-and-firefox/?blah=blee

======
dang
Please don't editorialize titles when submitting stories to HN.

